# Sicyopus Rubicundus



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Wow, those are cool. Great photos!


----------



## anh2.0 (Jun 26, 2016)

now sure how to get the thumbnails to work properly =(


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Please be more specific! I would love to see more shots of these fish.


----------



## anh2.0 (Jun 26, 2016)

Streetwise said:


> Please be more specific! I would love to see more shots of these fish.


when i click on the thumbnail its not loading or its giving me a compressed size of the original image. is there a way for me to embed into my post?

and yes i have more =).


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

I gotta say beautiful pictures, im in love! Stop with the teasers and show the full tank shot please


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

If you hit advanced, you can upload images. You can also use BBCode to embed outside images. I think a lot of us want to see more of your fish!


----------



## anh2.0 (Jun 26, 2016)

ok i have more, but these are different species =)


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Yes, always loved oddball gobies. Good choice on ricefish for tank mates. 

Where are you from?


----------



## anh2.0 (Jun 26, 2016)

DaveKS said:


> Yes, always loved oddball gobies. Good choice on ricefish for tank mates.
> 
> Where are you from?


Im from california, if your interested on gobies you can send me a PM i have hundreds 🙂.


----------

